
GoPro to Recall New Karma Drones on Reports of Power Failure - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-08/gopro-to-recall-new-karma-drones-on-reports-of-power-failures
======
kebinappies
GoPro is such a disappointment lately.

